# Toro Recycler 6.5hp ( what is a good battery)



## jjr (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm sick and tired of getting ripped off by my dealer selling me these no name no numbered batteries. They are good for a year or so and then junk. For $80or so I would expect to get the same use as a motorcycle battery (3 to 5 years) or perhaps I'm dreaming.

The mower is used once a week during the summer and during the time of use it is restarted approx 3 or 4 times. When the mower is not in use it is put on the battery tender for a few days and then taken off. Over the winter I but the tender on about 2 days out of the month.

Would anyone have some battery numbers so I could start searching for a replacement battery outside of the Toro network? A while back I did see the exact battery that the dealer was selling me on Ebay for $29 delivered it was used for a home security system. Being that i did not need a bettery at the time I never bought it.

TIA,
JJ


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Post your model and serial number from your mower and perhaps I can cross reference the battery for you. If it's a small gel cell type battery you need to be sure the battery tender you are using can charge at a rate low enough not to cause damage to the battery. Most of the gel cells should not be charged at a rate higher then 150 mA. Most battery tenders are designed for larger amperage batteries that charge at higher rates. Most of these batteries with proper maintenance should give 2 - 3 or more years of service.


----------



## jjr (Aug 25, 2008)

toro 20018 6.5 hp serial is long gone, we purchased it new in 2002. I come up with SLA1059 battery off the Interstate battery site.

JJ



30yearTech said:


> Post your model and serial number from your mower and perhaps I can cross reference the battery for you. If it's a small gel cell type battery you need to be sure the battery tender you are using can charge at a rate low enough not to cause damage to the battery. Most of the gel cells should not be charged at a rate higher then 150 mA. Most battery tenders are designed for larger amperage batteries that charge at higher rates. Most of these batteries with proper maintenance should give 2 - 3 or more years of service.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

What are the dimensions of your battery?

I also have a Toro 20018 mower, the battery in my mower measures aprox 2 1/4" tall - 2 5/8" wide - 5 1/4". The one you crossed your battery to is a different size then what is in my mower.

The type of battery you are looking for are also commonly used in battery backup power supplies for computers. Many electronic stores stock them.

The Battery in my mower is a 12 volt 3Amp/Hour battery.

You can search the web for for a WP3-12, GH1234, UB1234 etc...

Here is an example of a battery that may work in your mower.

http://www.altex.com/Search.aspx?k=gh1234

Keep in mind that batteries are heavy, so ordering off the internet can end up costing more when you add shipping charges. Look for a local electronics supply store and you may end up paying a little more but it may be less then with shipping.

If your battery has different dimensions then what I listed, post them and I will see what I can find to fit your mower.


----------



## jjr (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry I have not pulled the battery yet so I do not have the exact dimensions. From what I do remember there is a little extra space in the battery box so the Interstate Crossover may work. I do have a Interstate dealer close by but he was just closing when I called today.

What my Toro dealer does is sell a off brand battery instead of the OEM Toro one. Understood about the other applications as I mentioned that I have seen those batteries used in security systems also.

I can not thank you enough for your info I will pass on the dimensions in the am.

JJ



30yearTech said:


> What are the dimensions of your battery?
> 
> I also have a Toro 20018 mower, the battery in my mower measures aprox 2 1/4" tall - 2 5/8" wide - 5 1/4". The one you crossed your battery to is a different size then what is in my mower.
> 
> ...


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Well your dealer may not be selling you an off brand. I used to be a Toro dealer and Toro does not make batteries. They are vended to them by contract, so their source of supply changes, sometimes it's panasonic, other times its GH, seemed like every time I ordered batteries they were a different brand. I can say this, their retail on the batteries was high.


----------

